# Kuala Lumpur Cost of Living with 2 kids



## zqureshi (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Friends,

I have been in touch with a organization in KL for the the job of Solution Architect. I am currently living in Dubai with two kids of 4 and 2 years.

I would like have an idea of the cost of living for our family.

So here is the list I have.

1 bedroom in the area ( 30 Jalan Sultan Ismail 50250 Kuala Lumpur )
Schooling for my daughter KG1 (Good Intentional English school)
1 bedroom furniture preferable used one
Food and Grocery (Monthly)
Utilities (Electricity, Gas and Internet) fuel for car
A reasonable Solon Car (probably a corrrola)
Outings weekly
shopping
Tax ? 

Also how much i can save if i have a salary offered around 15k ?


----------



## jocelynkvs (Jun 24, 2014)

zqureshi said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have been in touch with a organization in KL for the the job of Solution Architect. I am currently living in Dubai with two kids of 4 and 2 years.
> 
> ...


does the company subsidy eg. accomdation, children edu fee or other allowances besides the RM15K salary?

if no, i don think RM15k is enough for living in KL with kids studying here. or i would say just enough.


----------

